# Trailer-Mounted Knuckleboom Loaders



## arbor pro (May 24, 2007)

Can anyone share their experience in using trailer-mounted knuckleboom loaders for cleanup of brush or stump grindings. In a previous thread entitled "Equipment for cleanup and filling stumps", I asked for advice on equipment to expedite this process. I'm wondering if I should mount a light-duty clam loader onto my 14' dump trailer so I can load grindings into the trailer and offload dirt from my 1-ton truck using the loader instead of my back.

Any feedback as to whether this is a good or bad idea and why is appreciated. If you recommend doing this, what brands of light-duty loaders work best for light cleanup applications and are you aware of any used loaders or trailer/loader combos?


----------



## jmcguiretree (May 26, 2007)

Sounds like what I have been thinking about doing. I was thinking about mounting a small corner mounted crane on the right rear corner.Look for a old mounument truck that might have one of these type cranes.They fold up nice and have an extendable boom that can sometimes lift up to 1500lbs.Most of them are also self contained with it's own hyd motor.Just need to be mounted and wired.Also you might want to look at mounting a HD leg under it so you don't bend the frame.


----------



## nilzlofgren (May 28, 2007)

Give this link a try, might be what you are looking for.

www.hantsequipment.com/Nokka.htm


----------



## Mowingman (May 28, 2007)

Check out the trailers and grapple loaders by Blue Ox.
www.blueoxequipment.com


----------

